# Powertech 3 blade SCB Prop.



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Wanted: Powertech SCB 13 or 14 pitch 3 blade prop. for Mercury 60hp 4 stroke. Let me know if you have one for sale or trade.

The exact Powertech numbers:

SCB 3R13P-M70 for the 13 pitch

SCB 3R14P-M70 for the 14 pitch

I may be able to use a PT SCB Yamaha prop in the same size.

Thanks!


----------

